# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Marder am Auto; was kann man degegen unternehmen??

## Philipp

Da unsere 2 Garagen besetztz sind muss ich mein Auto draußen parken. Letzter Zeit hab ich wieder Probleme mit Marder. Hatte das Problem im letzten Sommer schon gehabt, hab dann ein Gitter unters Auto gelegt und dort ein "Wildvertreibungsmittel" eingesetzt das bestialisch gestunken hat, zusätzlich hab ich noch ein Handbesen vom Haushalt im Motorraum gelegt. Dann war es eine Zeit wieder gut. Aber im Moment ist er wieder am Auto. Lege zurzeit wieder den Besen in den Motorraum und hab dieses Mittel verteilt, ob er im Motorraum war weiß ich jetzt nicht da ich keine Haare etc. endecken konnte. Was jetzt nicht so  schlimm ist aber trotzdem recht ärgerlich besonders nach dem man sein Auto geputzt hat ist wenn er übers Auto läuft und es wieder treckig macht, besonder wenn er darauf sche**t. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Mittel mit denen man sie komplett vertreiben kann??
Ist halt schon ärgerlich wenn er das Starterkabel anfrist und bei feuchtigkeit dann das Auto nicht mehr anspringt  :Evil:

----------


## solidsnake

hab mal gehört, dass hundehaare und vorallem -urin marder vertreibt ... 

also falls du nen hund hast, dann sammel mal ein paar haare auf und verteil sie ein bisschen im motorraum ... dann lässt du ihn noch kurz dort hinpinkeln wo du parken willst und stellst dein auto dann über die pfütze  :Wink: 

hab gehört so soll das klappen ... wenn dus aus verzweiflung ganz radikal angehen magst, dann check dir eine pipette und träufel ein bisschen hundeurin im motorraum herum ... 

viel glück!  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## rohloffman

motten kugeln im motor raum.. da sinds sofort weg
stinkt zwar ein bissl , aber dafür sinds weg

----------


## pagey

wc-stein reinhängen soll auch helfen..habs aber selber noch ned getestet... 

seit ich meine protektoren immer im auto liegen lass, nähert sich bis auf 10m kein lebewesen mehr dem auto  :Mrgreen:   :Mrgreen:

----------


## mAsKeD

Gib ein paar hunde oder menschenhaare in eine strumpfhose deiner freundin (geht auch mit der von deiner mum oder der eigenen!), mach nen Knoten rein und hängs in den motoraum oder wo immer du die lästigen Vicherl ned haben willst. Im extremsten härtefall kannst auch noch auf die strumpfhose pinkeln.

----------


## Sanchez

chlor tabletten vom schwimmbad...

----------


## fipu

Ich habe dem Hund meiner Tante ein paar Haare ausgebürstet und die mit Kabelbinder in den Motorraum plaziert. Hat super geklappt. Hatte keine Marder mehr im Auto.

Also, falls irgendwo in deiner Nachbarschaft ein Hund ist, reiss dem ein Haarbüschel aus. Ausser es ist ein Mexikanischer Nackthund, oder natürlich ein Rottweiler oder Doberman, dann würd ichs lassen...  :Mr. Red:

----------


## dita

wc-spray, hundehaare, ...  www.frag-mutti.de/search.php?search=marder

----------


## mgt-MAV

etwas umständlicher aber geruchslos  :Wink:  Maschendraht unters auto, da laufen die auch sehr ungern drüber.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

mein geheimtip is ja immer noch, dass man 3 wände und ein tor ums auto baut und das dann garage nennt - *klugscheiss*

ne ernst. soweit ich mich recht erinnere gibts so ne art alarmanlage. die sendet die ganze zeit töne auf ner frequenz die fürs menschliche ohr nicht hörbar is aus und hält die viecher fern. finde ich halt um einiges hygienischer als hundelulu und strumpfhosen von der frau mama...

was ich im übrigen feststellen musste: ich glaube die marder bevorzugen manche autos. mein dad hat öfters marderschäden, obwohl er schon die pinkeltaktikversucht hatte und weis gott was alles andere auch. mein audo steht nur ums hauseck und ich hatte nu nie ein prob...

----------


## fipu

das mit der Automarke habe ich auch festgestellt. Sobald mein Mazda draussen war, kamen irgendwie alle Marder aus der ganzen Schweiz angerannt und stritten sich, welcher nun in den Motorraum durfte. Der Opel meiner Freundin schauten sie hingegen nicht mal mit dem Hinterteil an...

----------


## Philipp

Der Opel wird dem Marder zu ölig sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## dita

peugeot mögens auch nicht - und diesel-autos schon garnicht. ich bin also marder-immun  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

> ...ne ernst. soweit ich mich recht erinnere gibts so ne art alarmanlage. die sendet die ganze zeit töne auf ner frequenz die fürs menschliche ohr nicht hörbar is aus und hält die viecher fern...


von wegen fürs menschiliche Ohr nicht hörbar...mein dad hatte auch son teil neben der garage, da wo das Auto von meiner ma stand...und immer nachts ist das teil losgegangen...wenn ne maus vorbeigelaufen ist oder n blatt vorbeigeweht ist...und wenn ich mein fenster offen hatte, hat das die ganze zeit so komisch rein gefiept...das hat mich dann so gestresst, dann hab ichs in die tonne getreten.

Jetzt fährt meine Ma BMW und die probs sind auch weg.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ähm...wtf??? ich red auch ned von ner arlarmanlage mit bewegungsmelder sondern von so nem ultraschall sender.

----------


## fipu

Er wahrscheinlich auch. In meiner alten Firma hatten die auch so einen Marderverjaganlage, welche Töne ausstisch, welche für das menschliche Gehör nicht wahrnembar sein sollten. Ein paar meiner damaligen Arbeitskollegen hörten das Geräusch, ein paar nicht. Ich konnte es auch hören. Und nein, es war keine Einbildung oder sonstwas.

----------


## Savage

> Er wahrscheinlich auch. In meiner alten Firma hatten die auch so einen Marderverjaganlage, welche Töne ausstisch, welche für das menschliche Gehör nicht wahrnembar sein sollten. Ein paar meiner damaligen Arbeitskollegen hörten das Geräusch, ein paar nicht. Ich konnte es auch hören. Und nein, es war keine Einbildung oder sonstwas.


Ich kanns auch hören, kenn wem der das auch am Auto hat.
Scheint aber gut zu funktionieren !

----------


## BATMAN

Katzenfutter unters Auto vom Nachbarn

----------


## Dr. Dollar

> Katzenfutter unters Auto vom Nachbarn

  :Busted:   :Peace:   :The Wave:

----------


## fipu

Ich grab den Uralt-Thread mal aus...
Und zwar habe ich das Problem, dass die Marder-Viecher die Dämmmatte der Motorrhaube des Ford's, wie nun auch des Volvo's anknabbern. 
Nun frag ich mich, wie nötig, bzw. wichtig ist diese Dämmmatte? Kann man diese einfach auch nur raus reissen?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Seas!

Die Dämmmatten sind normal nur zur Dämmung der Motorgeräusche und kann entfernt werden. Musst halt nur aufpassen wie das Blech dahinter aussieht, kann passieren dass das nicht groß behandelt wurde, weil ja eh die Matte davor ist.

Greez

----------

